# Which is best for flea and ticks?



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Which is best for flea an ticks.. frontline..advantage or advantix? I am gonng buy one this weekend. My brother wanted to get the liquid or collar .What do you all think?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I prefer advantix.It just seemed to work better on my dogs.But I know people who preferred Frontline.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah I tried Frontline for a while but i got a bad batch so I switched too Advantix which works great, as long as you don't have cats. I think Advantage is just flea control it doesnt kill ticks.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I have cats and dogs and we use Frontline Plus it's pretty new but its for worms too.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

i went to the dog store and they said frontline is the best one unless u live in a area with high grass then its best to get advantix...they said frontline plus doesn't work well.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I perfer to use Ivomec. I also use Brewers Yeast w/ garlic. It works great for my dogs.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I have cats and dogs and we use Frontline Plus it's pretty new but its for worms too.


Frontline Plus does NOT work for worms!

I recommend Frontline plus always when you_ have_ fleas cause it does kill the eggs also. Other wise the process pans out and the eggs must hatch and then are killed off before they lay more. If you are starting on a preventative routine and do not have fleas Advantage and Advantix work just the same.

Lots of people have problems with Frontline but they have no clue on the nature of the product. I sell these products all day long and in most cases of failure the customer is just impatient and messes around with baths and such within the first 48 hours of application. Its not a miracle but they all do work well!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, let me as you guys this...

What about SentryPro or Zuma.. the generic, COST effective brands? They are WAY less then frontline but do they work? My parents seem to be happy using Zuma with there dogs. I was thinking about trying Sentry Pro. I have 3 dogs, so paying $50+ for a 3 month supply or whatever it is just isn't reasonable.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I have been using Advantix for about 8 years and I love it. 
As a matter of fact when I was in the Army doing my annual
training in the woods or out hunting I used preventic collars 
around my ankles and I was the only person who didnt find ticks
on his uniform...lol
The generic stuff is a gamble. You ALWAYS get what you pay
for when it comes to medications.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I have been using Advantix for about 8 years and I love it.
> As a matter of fact when I was in the Army doing my annual
> training in the woods or out hunting I used preventic collars
> around my ankles and I was the only person who didnt find ticks
> ...


+1! I also suggest to customers to place a cheap flea collar in vacuum cleaner bags/canisters to kill any fleas that get sucked up. Out of all the Generic stuff Biospot works best but is a 50/50 after a few days to a 3 weeks. It often does not last the 30 days it claims to and does not hold up well to water.

Advantix is a definite but you MUST take caution when you have other types of animals like cats and other small animals in the house cause any contact can make them sick quick. Another problem with Frontline is that its the least potent. It woks but if you dont clear the area of fleas and or keep up with the Plus application while fleas are present there is a chance the fleas can adapt like any short lived insect adapts to some pesticides. You will see problems like this in the media every few years when farmers attempt to introduce new pesticides for that reason and the environmentalists go nuts!


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

For Fleas & Ticks you want to use Advantix. I use Advantix for my boys & it works great!

Advantage is just for fleas.
Advantix is for fleas & ticks.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I just had a massive infestation. I treat my dogs every month with Frontline plus starting in about early march. This year, in august, my cats got fleas. I have never ever treated the cats, as they are indoor cats and the dogs preventative and spraying around doors and widows has always worked. Well the cat next door, who might as well be homeless was coming and visiting my cats through the windows and the fleas got through. The cats were badly infested (like overnight) and my basement was covered. I sprayed everywhere, I dipped the cats and mopped the floor with the dip water, then let it dry and bleached it the next day. I put frontline plus on the cats, and still the fleas kept coming and coming. The dogs were never infested, but I did see a few here and there on them. I have no carpet anywhere in my home, and would still find fleas. Eventually I got all 6 animals flea collars, and sprayed the basement 2x a day. I locked the cats in the entryway where the stairs to outside are so they weren't near the spray, and kept them there for a week or 2 while I sprayed. Finally I got rid of the fleas. So my opinion is that frontline is great, it kept my dogs mainly flea free, but administering after the infestation is useless. I also make sure to bathe my dogs before application, and i do not bathe for like a week after just in case.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> I just had a massive infestation. I treat my dogs every month with Frontline plus starting in about early march. This year, in august, my cats got fleas. I have never ever treated the cats, as they are indoor cats and the dogs preventative and spraying around doors and widows has always worked. Well the cat next door, who might as well be homeless was coming and visiting my cats through the windows and the fleas got through. The cats were badly infested (like overnight) and my basement was covered. I sprayed everywhere, I dipped the cats and mopped the floor with the dip water, then let it dry and bleached it the next day. I put frontline plus on the cats, and still the fleas kept coming and coming. The dogs were never infested, but I did see a few here and there on them. I have no carpet anywhere in my home, and would still find fleas. Eventually I got all 6 animals flea collars, and sprayed the basement 2x a day. I locked the cats in the entryway where the stairs to outside are so they weren't near the spray, and kept them there for a week or 2 while I sprayed. Finally I got rid of the fleas. So my opinion is that frontline is great, it kept my dogs mainly flea free, but administering after the infestation is useless. I also make sure to bathe my dogs before application, and i do not bathe for like a week after just in case.


It is the same for any topical application. They will not create a barrier, the fleas need to bite, and it will not secrete a chemical in the air and kill anything found in the house.

Misconception #1.

Another problem is bathing before the application. The same goes for any one of the products mentioned. You can not bathe ( unless it does not take *any *oils away from the skin ) or it will hinder if not just void the applications performance. Hopefully you understand that already but just in case you might find even more success if you wait 48 hours after bathing.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Crash pups person said:


> It is the same for any topical application. They will not create a barrier, the fleas need to bite, and it will not secrete a chemical in the air and kill anything found in the house.
> 
> Misconception #1.
> 
> Another problem is bathing before the application. The same goes for any one of the products mentioned. You can not bathe ( unless it does not take *any *oils away from the skin ) or it will hinder if not just void the applications performance. Hopefully you understand that already but just in case you might find even more success if you wait 48 hours after bathing.


By before, I meant as opposed to after. I generally bathe about 2-4 days before. I know many people want to bathe after because of the greasy spot. If your dog is clean when applied, then about 2-3 days after application the greasy spot should disappear, leaving a clean, flea free dog. I bathe my dogs once to twice a month because my EB starts to get yellowy fur where the white patches are, so I was stressing it is important to make sure the baths jive with the treatments.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Good info here!I knew you couldn't bathe after applying,but didn't know about before.But it makes perfect sense since it does work with the oils on the skin.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> By before, I meant as opposed to after. I generally bathe about 2-4 days before. I know many people want to bathe after because of the greasy spot. If your dog is clean when applied, then about 2-3 days after application the greasy spot should disappear, leaving a clean, flea free dog. I bathe my dogs once to twice a month because my EB starts to get yellowy fur where the white patches are, so I was stressing it is important to make sure the baths jive with the treatments.


Yeah, I kinda figured and gave the benefit of the doubt but wanted to toss it up there for others to see.


----------

